# Tablet Mode Extension App



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

Hi,

Has anyone been able to test out the tablet mode extension app on the touchpad?

It's a free app, but restricted download in the market. It was designed for the dual screen phone, kyrocera echo.

The app is designed to run apps in tablet mode instead of phone mode.

Unfortunately I can't seem to find an APK for it to test it out myself.


----------



## skill1414 (Aug 25, 2011)

https://market.android.com/details?id=com.kyocera.tabletmodeextension

Is there anyway to spoof the Kyocera Echo in order to download the app?

Would be great if it worked on the touchpad.


----------



## lRadioKillerl (Oct 10, 2011)

We need to find someone with an echo

Sent from my HP Touchpad using Tapatalk


----------



## redmodel (Oct 15, 2011)

Sorry for the bump, but has anyone been able. To download it?


----------



## luke1987 (Oct 5, 2011)

couldn't you just edit your build.prop


----------



## skill1414 (Aug 25, 2011)

found it on another site http://www.mediafire.com/?yrb39v4f3aqscrh

Can't seem to install it though.


----------

